# do any fish/snail/shrimp eat white hair algae?



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

my tank is new...running since monday..has a few plants and they r growing really well so far, but im seeing some strands of white algae on my java moss.
is there anything that will eat this...whats the best way to get rid of it?

its thread algae..not white hair algae lol


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

My guess is the white algae is dead algae or dead moss.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

idk..its really really thin but somewhat dense and stringy


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Lol. I dont think its algae. Hair yes, algae, no. Did you try pulling it? Or combing it?


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

oh...i wonder what it is then...yea i tried to get out as much as i can with a toothbrush..there wasnt a whold lot to begin with, but i didnt want it to get worse...theres not enough to get a clear picture of it. iv just heard so many horror stories about algae taking over..im freaking out lol.

but its on the java moss and i jsut put the moss in monday so its hard to get it off without pulling off the moss too


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Ive had a fungus grow on driftwood. Did you try shooting excel at it with your pumps off?


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

chad320 said:


> Ive had a fungus grow on driftwood. Did you try shooting excel at it with your pumps off?


havent tried that..i dont have excel. ...maybe its some sorta fungus like u said


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Thread algae can look white or grey if it isn't very thick. If it's hard to pull off, it may be thread algae. Fungus usually wipes off fairly easy. It could also be dead strands of partially decomposed moss.


----------



## nicks7.1985 (Aug 11, 2010)

i think ur right..it is thread algae. how do i fight it?


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Excel spot treating will kill it. Good CO2 and ferts will keep it from coming back. I had some of this show up in my tank when it was freshly cycled also. It seems like something commonly associated with new tank syndrome.


----------

